# Can't boot up computer......need help please



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

This will be an update of a problem that has progressed to what it is today. I cannot boot up my computer. During the boot-up process, I can see where the Pri Master boot points to IDE 0 and it's enabled.

It comes up with the following:

Pri Master HDD error
Run SetUp
Press F1 to resume

I press F1 (the only thing that will work that I can find) and I get the following:

Novell Netware Ready Findware
RPL-ROM-ADR: 00D0 09FA F87F
RPL-ROM-IRQ11
RPL-ROM-PI0:CC00

RPL-ROM-FFC:1 (then this counted up from 1 to 5)

Then nothing............ 

For what it's worth, I do have another computer which has WinMe installed and I can copy any needed files from that to put onto this computer, if that will help. (It's a computer that has had it's own problems in the past and I'm trying to load just basics for my daughter's use) I also have a boot up disk, but don't know what to do with it when it boots to the A: prompt.

I can get into "Setup" but it reads that my first boot option is IDE - 0 with CD-ROM 2nd and Floppy as third.

I can post my most recent HJT log if anyone is interested in seeing this, but I can't get an updated one until I can boot up.

I'm running WinME, 900mz, 126 RAM, AMD processor

Thanks............


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy sdtex...

Check the connections to the hard drive, or change the ribbon cable...



> Novell Netware Ready Findware
> RPL-ROM-ADR: 00D0 09FA F87F
> RPL-ROM-IRQ11
> RPL-ROM-PI0:CC00
> ...


This message means that it is trying to boot from the NIC ( Network Interface Card ), the reason it is trying to boot from the NIC is the BIOS isn't seeing a valid boot device...


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

This issue can occur if your BIOS is damaged. 

To resolve this issue, use either of the following methods: 

View the documentation that is included with your computer for information about how to fix a problem with your BIOS.

Contact the manufacturer of your computer to determine how to fix the problem with your BIOS.


The third option will be to remove the CMOS (Real Clock) Battery for at least a minute then reinstall. The Real Clock battery is a coin-like battery installed in the main board. Make sure the computer is disconnected from the wall and that you ground yourself by rubbing a metal partin the computer before touching one of the computer's component.

By removing the battery for at least a minute a Checksum error will be precipitated and, in newer computers, all default values will be loaded in the BIOS.


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Thanks......I bought the computer off an online auction (but reputable) and don't have documantation how to fix the BIOS. I'll recheck the ribbon connections and even replace the connection ot the hard drive (I have additional ribbos). I'll then try the "battery" option next, as these seem the easiest to begin with.

Any other waysto restore the BIOS that you can suggest?

Thanks.........


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Update.....checked all connections - all secure. So I replaced ribbon connections. Took out battery for 5 minutes - rebooted. Problem persists. I still get:

Pri Master HDD error
Run SetUp
Press F1 to resume

I press F1 

Now, I put in a boot disk and I can get the 4 options of:
1) Help
2) Boot without Cd-Rom support
3) Boot with CD-ROM support
4) Minmal Boot

Each one of these will eventually get me to an A:> prompt. But nothing I do from there will help. I've been abls to run scandisk from the prompt......it completes the scan and surface scan extremely quick (flashes) and says there's no problem.
What do I do next?? This is soooo frustrating, but I'm glad there's good knowledegable people on this Forum which are willing to help.

Thanks..............


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the bios setup (when you press F 1) does it SEE the hard drive?


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Yes. it does. During the boot-up process, I can see where the Pri Master boot points to IDE 0 and it's enabled and the Pri Slave is disabled. Secondary is CD Rom - enabled. If I go into Advanced set-up the IDE-0 is set up as first boot, CD ROM is second and Floppy is third. Thanks for picking up htis thread,AcaCandy. I've read a lotof your posts and you seem to really be committed to helping people along with a whole slew of other "experts". It's so appreciated by computer novices like myself.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks, I try 

However, in the bios, do you see the hard drive itself. Most will identify the brand, size, etc.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

With the boot floppy, @ the A:>\ type in *fdisk*, if fdisk sees the hard drive you will be given an option for Large Disk support, choose "Y" for yes, at the next screen, there should be 4 options, choose option 4 for " Show Partition information", and let us know what fdisk sees...


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Tonights project........will post results.

Aca.....when you talk about the BIOS showing the brand of hard drive, etc, you are talking about the "screen messages" I get as it boots up or do I have to do soemthing special in order to get into the BIOS (such as hitting F8 or Control or something) Is this the same menu where I can change the Boot Up order, etc)??


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

I'm not Aca , but usually they are in the "screen massages" during boot, and depending on the BIOS, there was/is a menu you chould choose for " detect hard drive ", and sometimes it would show you the manufacture ( it would give the initials of the drive eg: "WD" for Western Digital )...


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Sorry for the confusion Jedi......I was attemtpting to reply to both yours and Aca Candy's post at the same time. I knew what I was trying to say, probably didn't show up that way, though..............

So with that out of the way, do I interrupt the screen messages in order to "detect hard drive" (such as holding down F8 or "delete" or "Control" or "alt"??). Just not sure where this menu is. I do know that it shows the make of the HD as it boots up. Going in now and will try and will report results back here.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

sdtex said:


> I do know that it shows the *make of the HD* as it boots up. Going in now and will try and will report results back here.


If it shows that...post what it says...


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Here's what it shows at the top of the screen:

Ambios Simple Setup Utility - Version 1.21.05
American Megatrends, Inc

At the bottom, where I've been told to look for the serial number (from American Megatrends website) it says the following:
62-0827-001437-00101111-040201-SiS735-M830LR

I could not find a reference to this on AM website.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Although your BIOS may be American Megatrends, your Main board may not. Use the following page to obtain an upgrade for your BIOS:

http://www.esupport.com/forms/leads/bios_upgradeform3.cfm


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Thank you..........but how do I get the upgrade without being able to boot up?? Can it be saved soemhow to a floppy or CD and installed or reset from there?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Thats how is done. Most Firmware has to be flashed-in thru a floppy disk.

The link I posted is to contact a BIOS tech with the following info:

See this image:

http://www.esupport.com/biosupgrades/images/AUT_0025.jpg

I believe thats the number you are refering to in your post:

62-0827-001437-00101111-040201-SiS735-M830LR

Then provide this info:

Pri Master HDD error
Run SetUp
Press F1 to resume

A BIOS tech will contact you over the net.


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Thanks very much for the post and the link. I went there and posted my information and will now wait to hear from them either via e-mail or by phone (since I left my daytime phone #) Thanks again.....keeping my fingers crossed that this will work!!


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

I tried using the ba.exe file that I downloaded and it gave me a message that ths operation cannot b eperformed in DOS.

I later downloaded a utility called Flash865 or soemthing and it came up with a utility, but I had no idea what to do with it because it asked for drive and path information, but found a SiS chipset, whatever that means........

I then downloaded bootdet.exe from http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/bootdet.html, because it said it can be run to gather BIOS info on the floppy. All I got was a "Thi sprogarm cannot run from DOS...." error message again.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I believe you are doing it wrong. These are the instructions:

1. Download BOOTDET.EXE. (This is done in a working computer)
2. Run BOOTDET.exe (This is also done in the working computer running Windows where the file was downloaded) 
3. Insert blank formatted diskette in A: diskette drive. (In the the working Computer)
4. Click OK button to make self-booting diskette of BIOS Agent for DOS. (This will produce a bootable diskette in the working Computer running Windows with all the files you need to boot the other (Non Working) computer for which you will need the BIOS information.)
5. Now, insert this diskette in the Non-Working computer where you need BIOS information and boot the system. (This is the computer that is unable to boot)
6. When booted, BIOS Agent for DOS will write BIOS information to text file BIOS.TXT on the diskette. (Once this process is completed, remove the diskette from the computer having problems and insert it in a working computer running Windows. Do not boot the working computer running Windows with this diskette. Open Notepad and open the file BIOS.TXT present in the floppy disk.
7. For your BIOS upgrade information on the non working computer, go back to the page to complete the online form using BIOS information from the BIOS.TXT file on the diskette. 

The file downloaded "BOOTDET.EXE" will not run in MSDOS, but thru Windows, it will produce a bootable diskette. The files transfered to the floppy will run in MSDOS.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The ba.exe file works in the same way, but I believe you wont need it if you run "BOOTDET.EXE".


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Thanks!!! That makes much more sense and th eway you describe it makes it easy to follow. My last question (hopefully) will be if the "working" computer where I make the self booting diskette needs to have the same O/S as the non working computer?? My other, recently bought computer is running XP while the non-working computer is WinME. Make any difference or do I need to make the bootable diskette off of a computer running ME also?? Thanks............again!!!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I see no problem. It is possible the Bootdet.exe file contains the necessary files to boot any computer regardless of the Operating System. The Command.com (Interpreter) exist in all computers. We wont be able to know until you try.


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Good enough for me.............I'll try when I get home tonight and post results. Thanks for sticking with me through this!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## sdtex (Nov 14, 2001)

Can't get it to work. I downloaded bootdet.exe to a floppy. I then opened it and a utility came up that reads WINIMAGE Self Extractor, with a check mark next to "Writing to Floppy". I click OK and a "Batch Assistant" comes up that says "Insert Floppy to Write". I remove the bootdet.exe floppy and put in a clean, freshly formatted floppy and say OK. An error mesage comes up that reads "The Current image format is not supported by the disk drive" "OK" is the only choice. I say OK. It asks if I want to retry, I select OK. It says "Insert Floppy to Write". I say OK. And an error comes up that reads "Floppy can't be acceded. Check another application don't use it" (Sounds weird but that's what it says verbatim) If I say Ok it's just a cricle of retry/insert floppy/can't be receded/retry.....etc, etc etc. If I say NO on retry, it says "Batch stopped: No target"

Any clues?? I went on their website and can't find any help.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You are trying to run Bootdet.exe from a floppy disk. Create a folder and copy the Bootdet.exe to that folder. Navegate to this newly created folder, where Bootdet.exe has been copied. Double click on Bootdet.exe and follow instructions on screen. Bootdet.exe must be ran from within the drive where Windows is installed.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ah, if I may............it usually is not a good idea to update a bios for the sake of updating it, especially since things were working before. If a bios flash goes bad, you will be in bigger trouble.

Did we ever find out if the hard drive appears in the bios setup screen?

Sorry for the delay in responding, I've been out of town.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=290665


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=260188&page=1&pp=30

Judging from that thread, my bet is on a dead hard drive 

sdtex, sometimes it's best to continue in the same thread so all the information is together 

Do you have another hard drive you can test?


----------

